# List your own ultimate Beethoven symphony cyc;e..........



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

*List your own ultimate Beethoven symphony cycle..........*

like............

1. Karajan, 63
2. Walter
3. Klemperer
4. Walter
5. Kleiber
6. Bohm
7. Karajan, 63
8. Walter
9. Bohm, not the digital


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

I think this deserves a little bump. I'm interested to see what other people have to say.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Just a sketchy version, but:

1. possibly Scherchen, or ...
2. Kletzki (funniest Finale !)
3. Scherchen stereo, or possibly Vänskä
4. Bernstein, NYPO
5. C.Kleiber
6. Paray or Dorati/LSO
7. possibly Paray
8. Scherchen 
9. maybe Vänskä or Leinsdorf; the first RCA Leinsdorf CD transfer didn´t quite capture the sound picture of the LP, such as his use of the horn motifs in the 2nd movement 
(Heresy, but Furtwängler in the Bayreuth EMI and Tahra versions is too slow for me, the Stockholm version is more interesting).


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I haven't made up my mind about my choices on all of them. I may never be able to. But I'll list the ones I know for sure.

Sym 3: Toscanini 1949
Sym 5: Kleiber
Sym 6: Bohm / VPO
Sym 7: Kletzki / Czech PO (very unique)
Sym 9: Karajan 1962 first half / Furtwangler Philharmonia 1954 last half

The 9th I'm not as sure about. I like a lot of versions, and parts of some and parts of others.


----------

